# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  workflow et webservice

## emerald_sea

salut

est ce qu'on peut raliser un moteur de workflow BPM cas d'tude RH seulement avec les services web et asp.net,ou on a besoin d'autre technologie

----------


## vampirella

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que tu mlanges plusieurs notions ... Un workflow est assez synonyme d'un BPM ("business process management", enfin si tu voulais dire a).
Essayes-tu de raliser un BPM propre  un dpartement  l'aide du WF (Windows Workflow Management) ?

Si oui, alors le WF est suffisant en soi-mme, puisque c'est le principal outil qu'il te faudra manipuler.
Les webservices ne sont l que pour dfinir dans quel contexte tu feras appel  ton workflow : en loccurrence les oprations de ton workflow se feront  distance.

Si j'ai mal rpondu  ta question, essaye de prciser ton besoin.

----------


## emerald_sea

oui, je te remercie pour ta rponse. C'est a ce que je voulais savoir. Je suis dbutante en windows workflow fondation et j'ai des soucis pour raliser mon projet avec WWF. ::(:

----------


## emerald_sea

a tu un petit exemple(simple ) sur une demande de cong ou absence avec asp.

----------


## vampirella

Bonsoir,

Il faut savoir qu'il y a deux types de workflow : les squentiels et les machines  tats.

Les squentiels sont biens pour suivre, comme leur nom l'indique, un processus de manire squentiel : on va 'de haut en bas', le retour vers des phases prcdentes n'est pas forcment facile, et surtout il n'y a que peu ou pas d'attentes de raction utilisateur.

Les machines  tats sont, au contraire, entirement bas sur l'attente d'un vnement : cela reprsente souvent une action utilisateur (clic de bouton, modification de BD, ...). Les transitions entre les tats sont assez simplement dfinis, et permettent une grande libert sur le parcours qu'on peut concevoir.

Il serait dj dans un premier temps intressant de te pencher sur cette question : quelle est le type de workflow le plus adapt  ton BPM ?
En effet, cela conditionnera beaucoup la conception technique finale, mme si le principe reste globalement pareil ( savoir excuter un processus).


En ce qui concerne les exemples, les seuls que je puisse te fournir  l'heure actuel sont ceux de *Developpez* :
http://dotnet.developpez.com/cours/?page=csharp#wfcs

Il y manque les machines  tats, mais cela peut se trouver ailleurs sur le net facilement.

----------


## emerald_sea

merci bcp pour ta rponse ,j'utilise le site de msdn il est bcp plus riche.et comme je travaille sur vs2010 et .net 4 (wwf4),donc y a pas trop d'information sur developper.net

----------


## emerald_sea

ben j'ai trouv ce que je cherche sur
http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/magazine/gg535671.aspx
presque le mm scnarios. ::ccool::

----------

